# Tucumsa 179 Air Intake Location



## GW47129 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have a 22" Yard Machine MTD Snowblower w/ Tucumsa 179cc engine
Where is the air intake/air filter located?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

snow blowers do not have air filters as there is no dust in the snow and if there was a air filter the moisture would freeze it solid and air would not be able to get through it.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Snowblowers don't have air filters,they aren't run in dusty conditions.


----------

